
(2007) to CLOS or not to CLOS? - wtbob
https://lists.csail.mit.edu/pipermail/ll-discuss/2007-February/001186.html
======
nerdponx
I stumbled on this literally in the same minute as I was about to start
writing a program and wondering whether I ought to use CLOS. I don't think it
answered my question, but it was interesting reading nonetheless.

~~~
wtbob
Well, I'd argue that you should _grin_

I've had much the same experience that the Mr. Marshall describes with many
aspects of Common Lisp: repeatedly, I'll discover that something which annoyed
me (CLOS, packages, pathnames — whatever) is actually remarkably well-thought-
out and pragmatically useful. It really is an amazing language.

~~~
nerdponx
Thanks! That is a solid endorsement.

I always find myself struggling with programming paradigms, having heard of so
many and used so few. I love functional programming (to the extent that my
ugly point-free-ish, heavily type-hinted Python is functional), but I also
love how OO makes it easy for me to encapsulate logic and data. It seems too
good to be true that I could have both, but here I am!

